# Zerstörung > Ordnung?



## Shadrolan (26. Oktober 2008)

Grüsse

Ich hab mit vor ein paar Tagen mit meiner Gilde ein paar Überlegungen angestellt, wollte wissen wie ihr das seht
Uns kam es so vor, als ob die Zerstörung in ein paar Punkten der Ordung überlegen ist. Weiss nicht obs andersrum auch ein paar Punkte gibt, wo Ordung überwiegt, aber wir haben hauptsächlich diese 2 Punkte festgestellt:

Hexenjäger < Hexenkriegerin
Wir wissen nicht ob wir einfach nur unfähig sind, aber die meisten von uns, die einen Hexenjäger spielen werden meist von Hexenkriegerinnen ziemlich genucked.Ob sie einfach mehr Schaden macht oder ob die Fähigkeiten eher zugunsten des WE ausgelegt sind, wissen wir nicht

Sigmarpriester < Jünger
Hier meinten ein paar Gildenmitglieder, dass der Jünger dem Priester durch Fähigkeiten ziemlich überlegen sei. Einige Auren des Jüngers kombinieren einige des Sigmarpriesters, wärend der Jünger auch Auren hat, die der Sigmarit niemals bekommt. Dazu ist das zuschlagen mit 2 Schwertern auch dem 2 Händer beim Live-leech vorzuziehen, da in einem Gefecht 2 Sekunden eine Menge Zeit sind, in der man viel reissen kann

wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Astravall (26. Oktober 2008)

Mythic hatte Angst dass zu viele Leute die 'Guten' sein wollen und hat Zerstörung vorab schon mal ein paar Vorzüge gegeben ... dumm nur das auch noch bekannt zu geben ... war ja klar was pasiert ... alle wollen Zerstörung spielen.

Nichts dest trotz ist Warhammer ein Gruppenspiel und nicht auf 1vs1-Gleichgewicht ausgelegt.

MfG Michael


----------



## Atrejanus (26. Oktober 2008)

kann aber trotzdem nicht sein, dass die Spiegelklassen bei der Zerstörung mehr Schaden machen.

@ Threadersteller uns geht es genauso.


Abgesehen davon mangelt es der Ordnung an Tanks und richtigen Heilern. Wobei letzteres an den Spielern selber liegt. Wenn ich Heiler im BG rumlaufen sehe mit dem Nachnamen "heilt nicht" .....


----------



## Lurka (26. Oktober 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> Weiss nicht obs andersrum auch ein paar Punkte gibt, wo Ordung überwiegt



Die gibt´s. Feuerzauberer ist z.B. eindeutig der stärkste DD, Eisenbrecher !bisher! der stärkste Tank, und ich weiss net ob ich´s wirklich unterschreiben kann das der Hexenjäger der Hexenkriegerin unterlegen sein soll, kommt mir oft genug andersrum vor.


----------



## Manilas (26. Oktober 2008)

Das schlimmste ist meiner Meinung nach (stört am meisten in den szenarien) dass die Tank und Heiler klassen bei der Zerstörung sehr viel beliebter sind.....


typische Gruppen Zusammensetzung bei Zerstörung ist 2-5 Tanks 2-5 Heiler rest sind DD's
Ordnung : 2-3 Heiler 0 - 2 Tanks rest "zerbrechliche" DDs wie Feuerzauberer/ schattenkrieger usw....


soll nicht heißen dass die DDs die schwächere klasse sind...aber wenn ne Welle von 5 schwarzorks auf die fernkämpfer zurollt und die auch noch dicke geheilt werden kann man nicht mehr viel tun.....

Ansonsten find ich nicht dass die Spiegelklassen von Ordnung viel schwächer sind...haben eher ein paar vor--und auch nachteile


----------



## Lucius Mind (26. Oktober 2008)

Manilas schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist meiner Meinung nach (stört am meisten in den szenarien) dass die Tank und Heiler klassen bei der Zerstörung sehr viel beliebter sind.....
> 
> ...



Stimmt!


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (27. Oktober 2008)

Die ungleiche Verteilung der Klassen in den Fraktionen ist das Hauptproblem bis in T2 (weiter war ich noch nicht). Schwarzork, Auserokerener und Chaos Barbar sind einfach "cooler" als Schwertmeister, Weißer Löwe und Eisenbrecher. Daher wird man in den Szenarios und den Schlachtfeldzielen so oft einer Übermacht aus Melees gegenüber stehen als Ordnungsspieler. Ehrlich gesagt sind die Zerstörungssmelees aber auch wirklich "cooler", da hätt ich auch direkt bock drauf, hingegen son Schwertmeister... neeee^^


----------



## Lurka (27. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich muss leider zugeben sie wirken wirklich "cooler", aber warum deswegen direkt einen erstellen? Na gut, bin ich vielleicht mit meinen 35 Jahren schon etwas zu alt dafür, aber eines weiss ich sicher: Ein cooler aussehender Spielcharakter macht den Spieler nicht cooler und Skill kommt davon erst recht nicht.

Mich (persönlich) Sprechen eher die Armeen/Klassen an, die nicht so oft gespielt werden und ich meiner Fraktion damit eventuell noch etwas helfen kann, genau deshalb spiel ich in den letzten Tagen mehr Ordnung als Zerstörung. Ich find nix abtörnender als z.B. Chosen neben 6 anderen "Auserkorenen" (davon scheints dann ja ziemlich viel zu geben; Stichwort "Auserkoren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) meine PQ zu machen. Laaaangweilig.

Aber wie schonmal gesagt, ich finde nicht das die entsprechenden Spiegelklassen auf Destro Seite stärker währen.
--------


Manilas schrieb:


> typische Gruppen Zusammensetzung bei Zerstörung ist 2-5 Tanks 2-5 Heiler rest sind DD's
> Ordnung : 2-3 Heiler 0 - 2 Tanks rest "zerbrechliche" DDs wie Feuerzauberer/ schattenkrieger usw....



Naja das war wohl eher ein persönlicher Eindruck. Auf Destro Seite sieht´s oft nicht viel besser aus.
Gestern: 0 Tanks 1 Heiler 11 !!Zauberer!! 
War jetzt zwar ein Extrembeispiel, aber auch mal ab und zu auf die andere Seite gucken. Wenn wir einmal, wirklich nur einmal, 5 Heiler in einem BG hätten würde ich denen persönlich die Füsse küssen!


----------



## Tigha (27. Oktober 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> Hexenjäger < Hexenkriegerin
> Wir wissen nicht ob wir einfach nur unfähig sind, aber die meisten von uns, die einen Hexenjäger spielen werden meist von Hexenkriegerinnen ziemlich genucked.Ob sie einfach mehr Schaden macht oder ob die Fähigkeiten eher zugunsten des WE ausgelegt sind, wissen wir nicht
> 
> Sigmarpriester < Jünger
> ...


die spieler der destru seite empfinden dies genau anders rum (zugegeben beim sigmar empfinde ich es auch so, liegt allerdings oft daran das er von fähigeren spieler gezockt wird als der JdK)



Manilas schrieb:


> typische Gruppen Zusammensetzung bei Zerstörung ist 2-5 Tanks 2-5 Heiler rest sind DD's
> Ordnung : 2-3 Heiler 0 - 2 Tanks rest "zerbrechliche" DDs wie Feuerzauberer/ schattenkrieger usw....
> 
> 
> soll nicht heißen dass die DDs die schwächere klasse sind...aber wenn ne Welle von 5 schwarzorks auf die fernkämpfer zurollt und die auch noch dicke geheilt werden kann man nicht mehr viel tun.....



feuermage + heiler (wovon beide zusammen immer min 50% des bg teams ausmachen) > melee.
ansonsten würde zerstörung nicht 8/10 bgs verlieren


----------



## Ceset (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann das gar nicht so nachvollziehen, wie der TE das empfindet.

Ich kenne den direkten Vergleich von Siggi/DoK. 
Es gibt einige (teilweise unverständliche Unterschiede) wie z.B. Stärke verzehren (DoK) und Sigmars Faust. Der Siggi bufft sein defensives Ziel mit x Stärke, die gleich Fähigkeit des Jüngers debufft den Gegner zusätzlich um den selben Wert.
Ähnlich ist es mit der ersten Aura: Die des Siggis heilt nur, während die des Jüngers die geheilten Punkte dem Gegner abzieht.

Bis hier also ein kleines - für den Siggi.

Dafür gibts ein großes + bei der Essenzpeitsche (DoK) bzw. dem Smite. Während der Jünger nur Schaden macht und einen festen Wert Seelenessenz generiert, bekommt der Siggi noch für jeden getroffenen Gegner zusätzlich 15 Zorn.

Ähnliches gilt für Witch Elf und Witchhunter: Die Kriegerin hat ein wenig mehr BurstdmgPotential, dafür profitiert der Jäger beim fliehenden Gegner von der Möglichkeit seinen Finisher auf Distanz anzubringen und kann dabei auch noch Combopunkte zurückgewinnen.
Einen klaren Vorteil hat der Hunter mit seinem 30 -Minuten Kugelbuff, während die Hexe sich ihren Waffenbuff aktiv holen muss und er nur 5 Minuten hält.

Und wer mal von einem Eisenbrecher auf die Mütze bekommen hat, merkt sehr schnell, dass der der stärkste Tank im Spiel ist (derzeit).

Und um jetzt nochmal subjektiv zu werden: Ich finde die Ordnung fühlt sich stärker an, was allerdings wahrscheinlich auch daran liegt, dass weniger  Idioten rumrennen (absolut betrachtet, der Prozentsatz ist natürlich der gleiche, aber Unterzahl hat eben auch Vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tetsuo82 (28. Oktober 2008)

Also auf dem Server auf dem Ich spiele gewinnt die ORdnung mehr als das sie verliert.
Daher kann ich nicht verstehen warum so viele die Zerstörung als so stark ansehen.
Das einzige was meiner Meinung ein ungleichgewicht erzeugt ist der Mangel an Tanks
auf Seiten der Ordnung( kann ich nicht versteghen, der Eisenbrecher sieht verdammt git aus)

Also an alle die noch einen Character auf Seiten der Ordnung spielen wollen, wir freuen
uns immer über Eisenbrecher. Auserdem soll ja im November noch eine neue Tankklasse 
gepatcht werden um den Mangel zu beseitigen.


----------



## Manilas (28. Oktober 2008)

Eisenbrecher sind wirklich klasse....müsste mehr davon geben ^^

Das geilste Szenario was ich bis jetzt hatte war eine fast 15 minütige Schlacht die ständig hin und her wogte ohne dass eine Seite die Oberhand gewonnen hat..
Das ging aber auch nur weil beide Teams fast eine perfekte Zusammensetzung aus Tanks Heilern und DDs hatten die auch ihren Job super erledigt haben...
Es endete glaube auch mit nem 500 zu 486 Sieg oder sowas war echt spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Oktober 2008)

ich finde nicht unbedingt das der Hexenjäger ( darf man schon wieder HJ sagen  ohne was böses damit zu assoziieren ?? ) schwächer ist.

Es sind einfach doch andere Spielweisen

HJ ( ich machs einfach mal ) muss halt auf Stärke und Ballistik skillen damit er alles gut verwerten kann
HK muss nur auf Stärke, da sie ja keine Pistole o.ä. hat


Tanks fehlen definitiv auf seiten der Ordnung.
Genauso Maschinisten, die auch sehr guten dmg machen können. ( vllt liegts ja am nervtötenden Sound xD )


----------



## finestratus (29. Oktober 2008)

nimm einfach das eng. kürzel -> WH und es gibt keine probs mit leuten die sowas falsch verstehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie dem auch sei, aus meiner sicht liegts einfach an der uhrzeit und dem publikum zur selbigen ...

morgens sind sowie ich subjektiv gefühlt hab mehr chaos leute unterwegs und abends wirds ausgeglichener ... was wohl daran liegt dass die leute die nicht mehr zu schule gehen dann auch zeit zum zocken finden (mmh ja ich spiel auf das kiddie-chaos-fotm-dingen an auch wenn ich gleich dafür gesteinert werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ....

denke mal aber nicht dass eine klasse besonders imba ist gegenüber ihrem gegenstück, sondern es wirklich an der unausgewogenheit der charakterwahl liegt (wie ja bereits schon mehrfach bemerkt wurde) und nachdem dann auch noch die scheinbare größtenteils vorhandene unfähigkeit seinen char zu spielen dazu kommt (ich sag NICHT dass ich perfekt bin nur weiß ich wenn ich einen schlechten spieler seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wirds problematisch ... 
nuja ... aber offensichtlich gibts das prob nicht nur auf order seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far
finestratus


----------



## Audara (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann leider keinen direkten Vergleich der vom TE genannten Karrieren liefern, allerdings fand ich den DoK grade in T1 und T2 Scenarien immer sehr stark und teilsweise unbezwingbar.
Mittlerweile im T3-T4 hat das aber stark abgebaut, das liegt zum einen daran das der DoK ab T3 mit jedem level weniger zulegt als andere Karrieren,man nun seine eigene Karriere besser beherrscht, eine bessere Verteilung der Meisterschaftspunkte hat und es tatsächlich defensive Tanks gibt die sich immer dazwischen stellen, umwerfen und nakampf dd solange nerven bis sie tot umfallen, aus Frust den Tank dann irgendwann angreifen oder wieder in die eigenen Reihen laufen. Zudem haben im T3 viele Karrieren ihre 50% weniger heal dots mit denen die Selbstheilung beim DoK und Sigmarpriester gern beschnitten werden.

Ich habe auch mal gehört das der DoK höheren dmg output als der Sigmarpriester hat, dieser soll im Endgame jedoch wesentlich mehr aushalten als der DoK, inwiefern das zutrifft kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.

Gruß
Audara


----------



## Szputnyik (29. Oktober 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> Hexenjäger < Hexenkriegerin
> Wir wissen nicht ob wir einfach nur unfähig sind, aber die meisten von uns, die einen Hexenjäger spielen werden meist von Hexenkriegerinnen ziemlich genucked.Ob sie einfach mehr Schaden macht oder ob die Fähigkeiten eher zugunsten des WE ausgelegt sind, wissen wir nicht
> wie seht ihr das?



Ihr seid einfach unfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hexenkriegerinnen sind keinen Funken besser als Hexenjäger. Ich finds sehr ausgeglichen


----------



## nefer (30. Oktober 2008)

Ceset schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ein großes + bei der Essenzpeitsche (DoK) bzw. dem Smite. Während der Jünger nur Schaden macht und einen festen Wert Seelenessenz generiert, bekommt der Siggi noch für jeden getroffenen Gegner zusätzlich 15 Zorn.



ist meines wissens leider seit release nicht mehr so.

der sp bekommt 45zorn + 15 wenn er einen oder mehrere gegner trifft, aber leider nicht für jeden gegner 15. 

entweder das ist buggy oder wurde aus balancing gründen rausgenommen und der tooltip nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## joekay (30. Oktober 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Mythic hatte Angst dass zu viele Leute die 'Guten' sein wollen und hat Zerstörung vorab schon mal ein paar Vorzüge gegeben ... dumm nur das auch noch bekannt zu geben ... war ja klar was pasiert ... alle wollen Zerstörung spielen.
> 
> Nichts dest trotz ist Warhammer ein Gruppenspiel und nicht auf 1vs1-Gleichgewicht ausgelegt.
> 
> MfG Michael



Haha, eher umgekehrt weil befürchtet wurde, dass Order zahlenmäßig hoffnungslos unterlegen ist. Bin ja deshalb auch der Meinung, dass die Klassen der Ordnung den jeweiligen Klassen auf Destro überlegen sind, weil sie generell weniger CC-anfällig sind. Das mit der Überzahl ist nicht ganz so stark ausgefallen und immer mehr Zerstörungsspieler rerollen Order. Von 3 Spielern hab ich es selbst mitbekommen.

Vergleich HK <> HJ

Hexenkriegerin muss immer dran stehen, Hexenjäger kann auch aus der Entfernung töten. Greift eine HK einen Feuerzauberer an, steht sie im Root und kann sonst nur mehr Dolche mit geringem Schaden schmeißen. Der HJ kann, wenn er im Root steht zumindest auf 60 Fuß (glaub ich) einen Finisher machen und damit entweder dem Zauberer den Rest geben wo der Feuerzauberer gegen die HK noch Überlebenschancen hat oder ihn zumindest schwerer verletzen.

Vergleich CB <> WL

Chaosbarbar trabt im Schweinsgalopp einem Heiler hinterher, der Löwe hüpft direkt hin und zwar mehrmals falls der lästige Heiler doch wieder mal Abstand gewinnt. Da der Löwe nicht allein ist und sein Pet den Gegner auch angreift unterbricht er Aktionen besser.

Vergleich BW <> Zauberin

Dotskillung bei BW jenseits von gut und böse was ihn sehr mobil und besser als den Zauberer macht. Wie will man einen Stoffie erwischen, der ständig in Bewegung ist und fast die komplette Palette an CC beherrscht (wenn grad zu wenig Ranged zur Verfügung steht)?


----------



## GrafvonRotz (30. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie muss WAR was richtig gemacht haben:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1166821


----------



## Callmedeir (2. November 2008)

<- Destro spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist kein 1vs1 spiel d.h. Spiegelklassen sind net 100% gleich.

Zum anderen was beschwert sich die Ordnung darüber?
Die Ordnung chars können ja fast alle Kicken oO. Selbst n Feuerzauberer über ne Moralfähigkeit oO
Wusst ich bis gestern nicht. War echt ammüsant als ich den Feuerzauberer fast down hatte er mich in die lava gekickt hat und ich fast in die tastatur gebießen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

was stört ist ,dass es auf destro seite soviele tanks gibt auf order seite dagegen kaum welche!


----------



## crazyb00n (3. November 2008)

<- Ordnung
Ich finde auch die Schwarzorks und Chaosbarbaren viel schicker. Die sehen einfach kraftvoll aus und sind breit wie Schränke.
Man verliert ja 80% der Szenarien im T4, Schlangenpassage wird man schon in der Base fertig gemacht...
Die meisten von Ordnung spielen aber auch nur Stoffi's und Heal gibt es auch zu wenig. Die Zerstörung scheint übermächtig zu sein mit ihrem Staubsauger und den heftigen angriffen der Zauberer. Tanks kriegt man nicht down und die Heiler und Zauberer stehen zu weit hinten. Wagt man sich raus kommen die Stealth Hexenkriegerinnen und schlachten ein innerhalb Sekunden ab. Der Bewegungsdot ist zu stark, der kann ja alleine schon nen Char umhauen. Bleibt man stehen ist man eh tot. Außerdem hat man beim weglaufen keine Chance, die können einen verlangsangsamen und dann im Sprint! ein kaputt schlagen. Wir bei Ordnung haben auch niemanden der diesen "heranziehen" skill hat wie der Chaosbarbar.



ps: konnte der SW in der Beta nicht auch stealthen?!


----------



## Sarios (3. November 2008)

Also allgemein find ich das Ordnung besser ist nur mal so von den statts
Runenprister heilen 3 ma so viel wie Schamys / Zeloten
Hexenjäger haben selfbuffs und machen mehr dmg als Hexenkrieger

Das sind einfach ma so kleine sachen die mir aufgefallen sind


----------



## crazyb00n (3. November 2008)

Hatte letztens nen Zeloten im Szenario der über 450k heal rausgehauen hatte.. das fand ich dann doch ganzschön heftig.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (3. November 2008)

Sarios schrieb:


> Runenprister heilen 3 ma so viel wie Schamys / Zeloten



xD Darf ich mal lachen? Du hast wohl noch nie eine der von dir genannten Klassen gespielt oder? Wenn du natürlich einen 15er Zeloten einem 30er Runenpriester gegenüber stellst, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen... 

@Topic: Man könnte das Verhältnis ausgleichen indem man der Ordnung den Feuermagier weg- und stattdessen einen Tank dazugibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*hust*nerf...Feuermagier...*husthust*


----------



## Peraine1 (3. November 2008)

Sarios schrieb:


> Also allgemein find ich das Ordnung besser ist nur mal so von den statts
> Runenprister heilen 3 ma so viel wie Schamys / Zeloten
> Hexenjäger haben selfbuffs und machen mehr dmg als Hexenkrieger
> 
> Das sind einfach ma so kleine sachen die mir aufgefallen sind




Öhm, der Selfbuff des Hexenjägers ist bei der Hexenkriegerin ihr Kuss. Das funktioniert nur etwas anders erfüllt aber den gleichen Zweck.


----------



## Manilas (4. November 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen (spiele inzwischen auf Erengrad) dass sich das Verhältnis der Klassen langsam ausgleicht (zumindest im T1 & T2)...
Also mir scheint der Sinn von Heilern und Tanks ist inzwischen bei der Ordnung angekommen.Das führt auch dazu dass die Szenarios 50 /50 chancen sind auf nen Win


----------



## Shadow80 (4. November 2008)

Sarios schrieb:


> Also allgemein find ich das Ordnung besser ist nur mal so von den statts
> Runenprister heilen 3 ma so viel wie Schamys / Zeloten <-absoluter Müll
> Hexenjäger haben selfbuffs und machen mehr dmg als Hexenkrieger <- nochmehr Müll
> 
> Das sind einfach ma so kleine sachen die mir aufgefallen sind



Von welchem Planeten kommst du denn??

@TE: Na ja die Tank auf Ordnungsseite sehen leider auch sehr schmächtig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei der Kollisionsabfrage sind sie das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mourkain: 3 Scharzorks / Chosen reichen um den Durchgang komplett zu blockieren. Dahingegen brauchste 5 Schwertmeister für den gleichen Job -.-


----------



## Thelani (4. November 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> @TE: Na ja die Tank auf Ordnungsseite sehen leider auch sehr schmächtig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beim Mourkain-Tempel pack ich gerne 2 Eisenbrecherfreunde aus der Gilde mit die klar *breiter *gebaut sind als unsere Schwertmeisterkollegen.  Und ich finde wir kommen den Schwarzork`s um einiges besser entgegen als sie uns,
auch wenn wir nicht so "cool" aussehen. Spasshalber läuft einer von uns unter Heal unseres Hauseigenen Runenpriesters mal nach vorn und schubst nen Zeloten oder sonstiges über unseren abgesperrten Zone unseres Zwergenwall, wo er dann wie in einem Fleischwolf empfangen wird.

2 Eisenbrecher können auch locker nen engen Bereich absperren, wenn sich sich nicht zu nah aneinander bewegen, um damit einen grösseren Bereich abzudecken.

Ich finde fast, das ab T4 recht viele Eisenbrecher (Tanks) zu finden sind. Nur das sie vielleicht, nicht gerade im gleichen Reichskampf aktiv sind.
Was unsere menge wieder auf ein spährliches minimum reduziert, das wir so sehr auf die 3 Reichkämpfe aufgeteilt sind und dementsprechend ausgeblutet wirken.

Fazit:
Schlussentlich kommt es dann aber sehr darauf an wie man sich organisiert und wie man seine eigene Klasse beherrscht.

--> Eisenbrecher können keine Stoff-deppen abdecken, die das Gefühl haben zu "zergen". Wenn aber jeder in der Formation bzw. "pulk" bleiben würde, wird das sterben um ein Minimum reduziert.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (4. November 2008)

Manilas schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen (spiele inzwischen auf Erengrad) dass sich das Verhältnis der Klassen langsam ausgleicht (zumindest im T1 & T2)...
> Also mir scheint der Sinn von Heilern und Tanks ist inzwischen bei der Ordnung angekommen.Das führt auch dazu dass die Szenarios 50 /50 chancen sind auf nen Win




Spielen wir auf dem selben Erengrad? Bei uns hat im T4 Ordnung in den Abendstunden ne Winratio von ungelogen 90%


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (4. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Spielen wir auf dem selben Erengrad? Bei uns hat im T4 Ordnung in den Abendstunden ne Winratio von ungelogen 90%



Er redet ja auch von T1-T2 Szenarien


----------



## burnabeat (4. November 2008)

also was den großen vorteil der hexenjäger sein soll, der fernangriff, is im grunde nur der finiher.
wenn man am anfang des kampfes gerootet wird macht man auch kaum dmg mit dem teil...


----------



## Callmedeir (5. November 2008)

Wie ihr immer den vergleich zwischen HK und dem Hexenjäger anstellt. ts ts
Beide klassen sind echt gleich stark, wenn man sie ausreizen kann.
Wenn ich als HK n Hexenjäger sehe und er ist nicht getarnt, dann isser auch oft Tot, jo stimm ich zu da sieht er keine chance wenn ich an ihm dran bin.
Aber es ist auch anders rum das gleiche wenn er mich zu erst attacked lieg ich auch im dreck.


----------



## Arkasi (10. November 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> <- Ordnung
> Ich finde auch die Schwarzorks und Chaosbarbaren viel schicker. Die sehen einfach kraftvoll aus und sind breit wie Schränke.
> Man verliert ja 80% der Szenarien im T4, Schlangenpassage wird man schon in der Base fertig gemacht...
> Die meisten von Ordnung spielen aber auch nur Stoffi's und Heal gibt es auch zu wenig. Die Zerstörung scheint übermächtig zu sein mit ihrem Staubsauger und den heftigen angriffen der Zauberer. Tanks kriegt man nicht down und die Heiler und Zauberer stehen zu weit hinten. Wagt man sich raus kommen die Stealth Hexenkriegerinnen und schlachten ein innerhalb Sekunden ab. Der Bewegungsdot ist zu stark, der kann ja alleine schon nen Char umhauen. Bleibt man stehen ist man eh tot. Außerdem hat man beim weglaufen keine Chance, die können einen verlangsangsamen und dann im Sprint! ein kaputt schlagen. Wir bei Ordnung haben auch niemanden der diesen "heranziehen" skill hat wie der Chaosbarbar.
> ...



Naja, die Ordnung hat zuviele Feuermagier, was ein Problem ist, da die zwingend Heilung benötigen und Heiler leider Mangelware sind. Da ist aber ein Problem der Spieler, nicht des Spiels selbst.

Was immer alle mit dem Staubsauger wollen. Kill halt den Magus, Problem erledigt. Der Maschinist hat übrigens auch einen Staubsauger.
Was das heranziehen des Chaosbarbaren anbelangt, so kann das übrigens der weiße Löwe auch.

Unser (Ordnung) Problem ist, dass bei uns die Spieler oft viel zu eigensinnig spielen und falsche Prioritäten bei den Zielen setzen. Zauberinnen sind gemeine Gegner, aber sie bomben sich wie Feuerzauberer selbst weg, da braucht man nur mal ankommen, schon sind sie tot. Die Hexenkriegerinnen sind sicherlich lästig, ähnlich muss sich auch der Hexenjäger anfühlen, denn beide haben die gleiche Funktion - aus dem Stealth heraus weiche Ziele zu killn. Wenn ich sehe, wie ein HJ an einem Tank herumkaut, dann wird mir immer schlecht.

Es stimmt, die Destros haben weit mehr Tanks, ignoriere sie einfach, von allen Klassen sind das die Ungefährlichsten. Der Sinn von Tanks ist es nun einmal lange zu überleben, dafür teilen sie vergleichsweise wenig aus. Natürlich stampft auch ein Tank einen Stoffie in den Boden, aber er braucht wesentlich länger, als die echten DDs. Hau die DDs weg, greif die Heiler an und die Tanks rennen zurück oder bekommen kein Heal mehr und gehen kurz darauf down.


----------



## Arkasi (10. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Vergleich HK <> HJ
> 
> Hexenkriegerin muss immer dran stehen, Hexenjäger kann auch aus der Entfernung töten. Greift eine HK einen Feuerzauberer an, steht sie im Root und kann sonst nur mehr Dolche mit geringem Schaden schmeißen. Der HJ kann, wenn er im Root steht zumindest auf 60 Fuß (glaub ich) einen Finisher machen und damit entweder dem Zauberer den Rest geben wo der Feuerzauberer gegen die HK noch Überlebenschancen hat oder ihn zumindest schwerer verletzen.



30 Fuss und dafür muss er eine Menge Dmg opfern, weil er neben Stärke auch Balistik skilln muss, was offensichtlich ein Nachteil ist. Darüberhinaus kann er immer nur 1 Waffe einsetzen, was seine Castunterbrechung deutlich schlechter macht als die der Hexenkriegerin. Im Gegenzug kann er eben auch auf kurze Distanz angreifen und ab und zu Finisher aus der 2. Reihe abfeuern. Er spielt sich anders als die Hexenkriegerin, aber er ist weder stärker noch schwächer.




> Vergleich CB <> WL
> 
> Chaosbarbar trabt im Schweinsgalopp einem Heiler hinterher, der Löwe hüpft direkt hin und zwar mehrmals falls der lästige Heiler doch wieder mal Abstand gewinnt. Da der Löwe nicht allein ist und sein Pet den Gegner auch angreift unterbricht er Aktionen besser.



Ein Pet ist ein Vorteil, wie du treffend beschrieben hast, aber es ist auch ein Nachteil. Nicht nur, dass Pets manchmal was anderes machen als die Spieler wollen, sie sind auch relativ leicht zu killn. Das Pet gehört zum WL, damit er den selben DMG macht wie der CB. Kill das Pet und er ist deutlich schwächer. Hast du schon mal gesehen, dass ein Heiler ein Pet heilt?




> Vergleich BW <> Zauberin
> 
> Dotskillung bei BW jenseits von gut und böse was ihn sehr mobil und besser als den Zauberer macht. Wie will man einen Stoffie erwischen, der ständig in Bewegung ist und fast die komplette Palette an CC beherrscht (wenn grad zu wenig Ranged zur Verfügung steht)?[/qupte]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> Grüsse
> 
> Ich hab mit vor ein paar Tagen mit meiner Gilde ein paar Überlegungen angestellt, wollte wissen wie ihr das seht
> Uns kam es so vor, als ob die Zerstörung in ein paar Punkten der Ordung überlegen ist. Weiss nicht obs andersrum auch ein paar Punkte gibt, wo Ordung überwiegt, aber wir haben hauptsächlich diese 2 Punkte festgestellt:
> ...



In Character:

Ketzer! Dein Vertrauen in Sigmar ist nicht stark genug! Dort draußen sterben die Verteidiger unseres Imperiums und du hast nichts besseres zu tun als unsere Streitkräfte zu diffamieren! Geh an die Front und sterbe wie ein anständiger Bürger dieses Reiches! Während du in deinem Kämmerchen Lesen und Schreiben gelernt und diesen Text verfasst hast, hättest du dein Land verteidigen können! Das Chaos spuckt eine Monstrosität nach dem anderen aus und wir müssen diesen Untaten Einhalt gebieten! Aber was du machst ist Angst unter der Bevölkerung schüren! Wir müssen stark sein in unserem Glauben an Sigmar! Denn er führt uns zum Sieg!

Heil Sigmar!

ooc:

das musste sein sry :>


----------



## lobocop (4. Dezember 2008)

> Darüberhinaus kann er immer nur 1 Waffe einsetzen, was seine Castunterbrechung deutlich schlechter macht als die der Hexenkriegerin.



Dir ist aber schon klar das du mit deiner Pistole auch zuschlägst? 

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal beide Klassen zur genüge selbst spielen um ein Urteil darüber zu fällen, oder zumindest mal die SKills und Trees genauer anschauen, 
diese ganzen Subjektiven Erfahrungswerte die hauptsächlich aus eigener Inkompetenz enstehen sind leider völlig irrelevant.

Auch die Vergleiche HK kämpft gegen HJ sind völlig irrelevant, die Hauptziele beider Klassen sind Stoffies und nicht der Widerpart.

Ein klarer Vorteil der HK ist, dass ihr Healdebuff viel öfter auf dem Ziel ist als der des HJ und insofern gehen gehealte Ziele und Healer selbst schneller down.
Ein kleiner Vorteil des HJ ist der Ranged Finischer nur der Hauptschaden kommt nunmal nicht über die Finisher sondern über die Styles und White DMG und da ist die HK mit nur Stärke als +Schadens Attribut wieder im Vorteil.
Kleiner Vorteil des HJ ihr Buff kann schon vor dem Kampf gecastet werden und hält länger.

Insofern kann man schließen das die HK zwar mehr DMG macht und Healer leichter down bekommt, aber der HJ kann auch wenn er im Root/Snare ist noch über mittlere Range hinweg etwas Schaden machen, was in manchen Situation entscheidend sein kann.

Fazit: HK ist etwas stärker aber nicht OP im Vergleich zum HJ


Generell sind beide Fraktionen relativ ausgeglichen, nur spielen bei den SZ halt viele Dinge eine Rolle und so ensteht meistens bei minderbegabten Spielern der Eindruck: "Die sind doch imba." Anstatt den sich Fehler bei sich selbst/grp zusammenstellung/lvl unterschiede/Teamplay zu suchen, hat grundsätzlich der Entwickler was falsch gemacht, denn ich habe mit meiner Randomloser-Truppe keine Chance gegen ne Stammgrp mit gutem Setup (wie imba....).


----------



## Helrok (9. Dezember 2008)

was mich ein wenig stört ist der fakt, dass die ganzen zerstörungstanks mindestens eine standartform des selbstheilens haben. irgendwie scheint das bei der ordnung nicht hingefunden zu haben? warum eigentlich?


----------



## Katalmacht (9. Dezember 2008)

Helrok schrieb:


> was mich ein wenig stört ist der fakt, dass die ganzen zerstörungstanks mindestens eine standartform des selbstheilens haben. irgendwie scheint das bei der ordnung nicht hingefunden zu haben? warum eigentlich?




RDS und Auserkorener haben die selbe "Heilaura" die aber eh nur wirkt wen man Angriffe abwehrt Und das ist der Heal sehr klein. Also nichts mit Standartselbstheilung,

Eisenbrecher und Gardist haben nix mit heilen oder? Sind die einzigen 2 Klassen die ich nie wirklich gespielt habe...

Einzig bei Ork und Schwertmeister ist so das sie zwar die gleiche Fähigkeit haben aber der Schwertmeister halt statt dem Selfheal nen Schild bekommt das den Schaden komplett ignoriert. Ich finde auch das der Selfheal vom Ork besser ist aber so viel auch nicht.


----------



## Helrok (10. Dezember 2008)

Gardist hat  das hier , ein Standartangriff mit Selbstheilung (5sek. cd) und sogar Stärkebuff. Eisenbrecher hat dies leider nicht...

Das Schild durch die Schwertverzauberung vom Schwertmeister absorbiert, soweit ich weiss, 400dmg - laut Aussagen von Spielern hier heilt sich der Schwarzork aber mit seinem Kriegsruf für über 1000hp?! Wohlgemerkt bei gleicher Proc-Chance.

Ritter und Auserkorener haben zwar eine ähnliche Aura - die des Ritters hat nur deutlich niedrigere Heilung (und dafür eine AP-Wiederherstellung, die einem aber nichts bringt, wenn man tot ist. Ap-Mangel hab ich eher selten, dafür irgendwie immer HP-Mangel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ningal (11. Dezember 2008)

/ironie on
Tja, schon blöd, dass die ANDERE Seite immer besser ist.

Na ja, kannst ja zur anderen Seite wechseln

hm... halt... dann ist ja die andere Seite wieder stärker *mist* 
/ironie off


----------



## Helrok (13. Dezember 2008)

falls das obige auf mich bezogen sein sollte...

ich spiele weder nur auf einem server, noch nur auf einer seite. dafür gibt es einfach zu viele schöne klassen bei WAR. aber das propagierte gleichgewicht der spiegelklassen wäre schon nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiyon (13. Dezember 2008)

der gardist reggt damit viell 50hp mehr nicht und der eisenbrecher hat nen stärkebuff plus wille mit groll und im 2h baum nochmal nen stärke + critbuff


----------



## Katalmacht (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Healdinges da vom BG ist naja zur vernachlässigen würd ich mal sagen im PVE sind die vieleicht gut wen man hohe Mobs AE farmt aber sonst.


----------



## Batzenbaer (20. Dezember 2008)

Warum wurde der ritter denn generft?
Weil es zu vieler melee desrtos gibt.
Spielt mal lieber ne sorceres...hoher damage output aber überlebenschance gen null


----------



## finestratus (16. Januar 2009)

meiner ansicht und erfahrung nach liegt das prob weder an der art der chars (darauf wurde ja bei der entwicklung geachtet, dass sie sich eben mehr äusserlich als den skills nach unterscheiden, was ich im übrigen sehr i.o. finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) noch an den szenarien noch an der anzahl der einzelnen klassen darin (gut, bis auf das heiler prob evtl ) sondern schlicht und ergreifend daran, was ja bereits jemand erwähnte und ich hier mit bestätigen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dass die leutz einfach nicht zusammen zocken können, wollen, wie auch immer ...

/whine on
es kann einfach nicht sein dass alle dd klassen (egal ob melee oder nicht) fröhlich auf den heranstürmenden tanks rumnudeln, die, wie ja auch schon des öfteren gesagt wurde, eben dafür geschaffen sind ne ganze menge einzustecken ....
bereits bei früheren mmo's (ich komm von daoc her) war es gang und gebe sich zu assisten ... warum das hier nicht klappt (bzw nur selten) versteh ich nicht .... obwohl es sich doch anbieten würde gerade mit melee assis zu laufen (zwergen rüsse debuff und gib ihm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) UND VORALLEM auf die heiler der anderen zu gehen ( von denen gibts ja meist mehr als genug .... gobbo schamy ist ja auch einfach nur geniol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) der rest ist ja dann nur noch formsache ...
/whine off

also, um mal auf nen punkt zu kommen, es fehlt an kooperation und das system ist ausnahmsweise nicht daran schuld (dreht und wendets wies ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

so far ...
mfg


(wer rechtschreibefehler findet darf sie behalten)


----------



## Rombus (22. Januar 2009)

finestratus schrieb:


> meiner ansicht und erfahrung nach liegt das prob weder an der art der chars (darauf wurde ja bei der entwicklung geachtet, dass sie sich eben mehr äusserlich als den skills nach unterscheiden, was ich im übrigen sehr i.o. finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Besser könnt ich es auch ned sagen, hab mir mittlerweile sogar 2 Makros gemacht in denen ich solche Dinge in einem sachlichen Ton anspreche . Vor allen Dingen die HJ die auf den Tanks "rumnudeln", schöne formulierung btw ^^, ärgern mich tierisch.....oder WL die sich warum auch immer weigern zu "pullern" xD. kurz gesagt: Ich poste einfach den Hinweis darauf das die Leute doch bitte das machen sollen was ihrer Klasse entspricht und das sie VOR ALLEM ANDEREN untereinander assisten sollen.


----------



## Tissiana (22. Januar 2009)

finestratus schrieb:


> .....
> /whine on
> es kann einfach nicht sein dass alle dd klassen (egal ob melee oder nicht) fröhlich auf den heranstürmenden tanks rumnudeln, die, wie ja auch schon des öfteren gesagt wurde, eben dafür geschaffen sind ne ganze menge einzustecken ....
> bereits bei früheren mmo's (ich komm von daoc her) war es gang und gebe sich zu assisten ... *warum das hier nicht klappt (bzw nur selten) versteh ich nicht* .... obwohl es sich doch anbieten würde gerade mit melee assis zu laufen (zwergen rüsse debuff und gib ihm
> ...



Der Grund hat 3 Buchstaben, fängt mit "W" an und hört damit auch wieder auf.
MfG


----------



## Churchak (22. Januar 2009)

jup finestratus hat da schon recht. 
was mir aber heut extrem aufgefallen ist als ich zu besuch auf Erengrad chaotenseite war,ist das einem da mal assistet wird! Oo 
ich war total baff als ich da als tank mir ziele rausgepickt hatte (die richtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und da 1-2 leute immer mit mir drauf sind und auch mitwegselten (neues/besseres ziel bot sich an z.sowas hab ich in 3 monaten Huss ordnungs seite nur erlebt wenn ich mit gildis unterwegs war oder ich wem anderen assistet hab.


----------



## Kwinn (23. Januar 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> jup finestratus hat da schon recht.
> was mir aber heut extrem aufgefallen ist als ich zu besuch auf Erengrad chaotenseite war,ist das einem da mal assistet wird! Oo
> ich war total baff als ich da als tank mir ziele rausgepickt hatte (die richtigen
> 
> ...




LOL, und ich (destro Carroburg) habe das Gefühl, dass Ihr von den Ordlern alle im TS sitzt und wie die Borg in perfekter Harmonie zusammen zockt xD

Wär' ich kein DoK hätte ich wirklich Angst, vor die Tür zu gehen xD

LG


----------



## Wunde (24. Januar 2009)

Also ich geh mal nur auf den ersten Post ein...

Nein, Zerstörung ist nicht besser als Ordnung (kann ich zwar nicht beweisen, sagt mir aber mein Gefühl)

Nein, die Klassen (wie zB Hexenjäger) sind nicht besser oder schlechter als ihr Gegenpart, es kommt auf die Spielweise an

Fazit: Es mag dir zwar alles so erscheinen (subjektiv) aber in der Tat sind vom Gameplay her die Klassen sehr ausgeglichen. Jedoch bei einem muß ich dir recht geben, die Zerstörung hat cooler aussehende Chars, was auch mitunter einer der Hauptgründe der Popularität ist.


----------



## Wulfenson (25. Januar 2009)

Klar die Spielerzahlen sind atm noch immer nicht perfekt ausgeglichen und werdens vermutlich auch nie komplett sein.
Aber mit dem Slayer wird sich das um ein gutes stück bessern.

Ansonsten seh ich bis jetzt noch keine ubar klasse, alles kriegt man recht gut down.
Bei den anti klassen braucht man halt glück aber WAR is ja auch ein mmo und wenn man zusammenspielt rettet dir schon wer den arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzl (31. Januar 2009)

Spielt mal auf Erengard nen Destro dann wisst ihr was ihr könnt als Ordnung. Da werden 15 Destros von 6 Ordern ausgelöscht.

der bw macht alles down bekommt nen guard vom rds und die 2 sogmas heilen alles hoch.

es liegt wohl eher am zusammenspiel als an was andrem.


----------



## simoni (31. Januar 2009)

Was man oft in Szenarien merkt...Sobald eine eingespielte Truppe dabei ist, steht der Sieg schon fest. Auf Carroburg jedenfalls.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (1. Februar 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Was man oft in Szenarien merkt...Sobald eine eingespielte Truppe dabei ist, steht der Sieg schon fest. Auf Carroburg jedenfalls.



Es kommt auf die Zusammensetzung der Truppe an. Bei uns kommt es häufig vor, dass nicht ein Heiler drin ist. Dazu noch noch diese lächerhaften WLs und ihr nerdiger Pull, der im SZ einfach gamebreaking ist, sobald mehr wie ein WL dabei ist. Da hast nur zu tun, diese Katzen zu killen und meist Pullen sie trotzdem Jemanden, der dann instant down ist bei Landung. Im OpenRvR ist das Wurst aber im SZ ist das ein I-Win-Button, wenn mehr wie 1 drin ist.

Es stimmt aber, dass eingespielte Gruppen immer von Vorteil sind. Aber kein Garant für den Sieg. ;P


----------

